# rixa, bordoada, pancadaria



## reka39

Hello! 'rixa,bordoada,pancadaria',... are all words equivalent to the English 'scuffle'? Thank you.


----------



## percivalpc

Hi, reka.

"Pancadaria" seems quite right to me. "Rixa" might do the trick as well, but it's more often used to mean old sores or a long-term quarrel. "Bordoada" sounds off the mark to me. It's very unusual and will hardly translate "scuffle".

"Briga" would be an obvious choice, but if it should express tumult and commotion among a crowd, "pancadaria" is the one that would really hit that lexical spot (and someone's head).

If there's no physical violence involved, only spiteful words and confrontational gestures, "bate-boca" is an option.


----------



## Joca

Summing up P's observations:

rixa = quarrel, dispute, disagreement, (old) sores

bordoada = violent blow, stroke, knock

pancadaria = scuffle


----------



## reka39

Thanks for your help. What about when you talk about an argument between a couple, a lovers' quarrel? It seems to me that 'rixa' doesn't involve in all cases violence, while in Italian 'rissa' alludes to something 'physical'. Amongst the 4 words, 'rixa' seems the softer, isn't it?


----------



## Guigo

reka39 said:


> Thanks for your help. What about when you talk about *an argument between a couple, a lovers' quarrel*? It seems to me that 'rixa' doesn't involve in all cases violence, while in Italian 'rissa' alludes to something 'physical'. Amongst the 4 words, 'rixa' seems the softer, isn't it?



Bate-boca, discussão.


----------



## percivalpc

"Briga" (alongside with the verb "brigar") is probably the the most automatic choice on most occasions. BTW, we have this very common saying: "Em briga de marido e mulher não se mete a colher" (meaning, in a poor translation, "Don't meddle in couples' quarrels"). But "briga" is kind of a go-to word for every sort of confrontational situation, so if you want to stress the talking, argumentative nature of the conflict, you'll be better off with Guigo's suggestions.


----------



## LuizLeitao

percivalpc said:


> Hi, reka.
> 
> "Pancadaria" seems quite right to me. "Rixa" might do the trick as well, but it's more often used to mean old sores or a long-term quarrel. "Bordoada" sounds off the mark to me. It's very unusual and will hardly translate "scuffle".
> 
> "Briga" would be an obvious choice, but if it should express tumult and commotion among a crowd, "pancadaria" is the one that would really hit that lexical spot (and someone's head).
> 
> If there's no physical violence involved, only spiteful words and confrontational gestures, "bate-boca" is an option.



I do agree with Percivalpc. Absolutely right. Only thing is that "bordoada" means a hit (a strong one, indeed).


----------



## reka39

Thank you. What about if  we are talking about a long dispute amongst 2 people, only verbal, for example in politics - one has his idea, the other thinks differently, and when they have the chance they 'sting' the other one.


----------



## Joca

reka39 said:


> Thank you. What about if  we are talking about a long dispute amongst 2 people, only verbal, for example in politics - one has his idea, the other thinks differently, and when they have the chance they 'sting' the other one.



In this case, you can say "debate".


----------



## LuizLeitao

Joca said:


> In this case, you can say "debate".



Yes, debate, for sure; a true cognate.


----------



## reka39

How do you say in portuguese when two politicians partecipate in a tv program before elections to answer to question of journalists? Or during an assembly, where different person show their view during a round table? Thanks.


----------



## Joca

reka39 said:


> How do you say in portuguese when two politicians partecipate in a tv program before elections to answer to question of journalists? In Brazil we say "debate". Or during an assembly, where different person show their view during a round table? Thanks.


----------



## LuizLeitao

"Debate". That's it!


----------



## reka39

LuizLeitao said:


> "Debate". That's it!



Ok, it's all 'debate'  thank you.


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Thanks for your help. What about when you talk about an argument between a couple, a lovers' quarrel? It seems to me that 'rixa' doesn't involve in all cases violence, while in Italian 'rissa' alludes to something 'physical'. Amongst the 4 words, 'rixa' seems the softer, isn't it?



Olá!

'Rixa', na minha opinião, pressupõe sempre violência física. Por isso, se entre marido e mulher houver uma rixa, de certeza que alguém levou pancada, ou houve pratos partidos e tachos pelo ar


----------



## LuizLeitao

Marta está muito certa, pois rixa é um tipo de crime, previsto no *Código Penal *brasileiro:http://jus.com.br/revista/texto/3527/crime-de-rixa-e-sua-vexata-quaestio


----------



## reka39

Thanks for helping me. In Italian we won't use at all 'rissa' in the case of a couple. Rissa alludes to a crowd. We would say 'litigio', 'scontro' (it might be physical or not) and 'discussione' if it is only verbal.


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Thanks for helping me. In Italian we won't use at all 'rissa' in the case of a couple. Rissa alludes to a crowd. We would say 'litigio', 'scontro' (it might be physical or not) and 'discussione' if it is only verbal.



Em Portugal também é raro usarmos 'rixa' para falarmos de um casal. Usualmente fala-se em 'violência doméstica. Se forrem só palavras também usamos apenas 'discussão'.


----------



## reka39

marta12 said:


> Em Portugal também é raro usarmos 'rixa' para falarmos de um casal. Usualmente fala-se em 'violência doméstica. Se forrem só palavras também usamos apenas 'discussão'.



Ok, I got it! thank you. I imagine that 'discussão' is fine as well in work enviroment, when for example there is a disagreement between the employee and the employer, right?


----------



## Brazilian Girl

We also use "rixa" for expressing rivalry and fight among soccer fans clubs, here called "torcidas organizadas".


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Ok, I got it! thank you. I imagine that 'discussão' is fine as well in work enviroment, when for example there is a disagreement between the employee and the employer, right?



certo!


----------



## reka39

_How do you say in Pt if a game ends in brawl?Thank you._


----------



## reka39

percivalpc said:


> "Briga" (alongside with the verb "brigar") is probably the the most automatic choice on most occasions. BTW, we have this very common saying: "Em briga de marido e mulher não se mete a colher" (meaning, in a poor translation, "Don't meddle in couples' quarrels"). But "briga" is kind of a go-to word for every sort of confrontational situation, so if you want to stress the talking, argumentative nature of the conflict, you'll be better off with Guigo's suggestions.



Thank you. Is 'briga' used also with reference to discussão?


----------



## reka39

Perhaps we miss to include ‘choques’ in this thread!​ I found: já tive vários choques com ele – instead of ‘choques’, what word already quoted here would you use? Thank you.​


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> _How do you say in Pt if a game ends in brawl?Thank you._



Olá!

'...acabou em pancadaria'.


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Perhaps we miss to include ‘choques’ in this thread!​ I found: já tive vários choques com ele – instead of ‘choques’, what word already quoted here would you use? Thank you.​



Neste contexto: oposição, antagonismo, discussão, divergência de opinião.


----------



## Prionace

Rixa is used to describe when people gang up and take premeditated violent acts. 
Bordoada can either be a strong blunt stroke, or the same as pancadaria (Bordoada is a bit regional to the northern part of Portugal)
Pancadaria describes mostly every type of non-professional physical figthing.

The most literal translation for "lover's quarrel" is arrufo de namorados. Arrufo means a not so serious argument that is expected to clear soon. Briga is comonly used in Brasil, and altho it is a correct word in Portugal, and means the same, we don't use it very much.


----------



## LuizLeitao

As a Brazilian (but 100% Portuguese-descendant), it's quite interesting for me to know these different overseas terms and/or usages, not to mention slang and idioms. I liked "arrufo", which I had never heard before. Here, we have also "pendenga", which means "bate-boca", "discussão" (argument).


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Thank you. Is 'briga' used also with reference to discussão?



Em Portugal, o ditado é: 'entre marido e mulher não metas a colher', o que é mais abrangente porque implica não só uma discussão mas também os usos, costumes e vivências que existem entre um casal, pelo menos é o que eu acho.
Tem o lado negativo da não participação da violência doméstica, apesar de já ser um crime público. Os vizinhos e os familiares levam o ditado a sério.


----------



## LuizLeitao

No Brasil, o ditado é o mesmo, e a violência doméstica também é crime.


----------



## reka39

marta12 said:


> Em Portugal, o ditado é: 'entre marido e mulher não metas a colher', o que é mais abrangente porque implica não só uma discussão mas também os usos, costumes e vivências que existem entre um casal, pelo menos é o que eu acho.
> Tem o lado negativo da não participação da violência doméstica, apesar de já ser um crime público. Os vizinhos e os familiares levam o ditado a sério.



In Italian is : fra moglie e marito non mettere il dito [dedo].


----------



## reka39

Prionace said:


> Rixa is used to describe when people gang up and take premeditated violent acts.
> Bordoada can either be a strong blunt stroke, or the same as pancadaria (Bordoada is a bit regional to the northern part of Portugal)
> Pancadaria describes mostly every type of non-professional physical figthing.
> 
> The most literal translation for "lover's quarrel" is arrufo de namorados. Arrufo means a not so serious argument that is expected to clear soon. Briga is comonly used in Brasil, and altho it is a correct word in Portugal, and means the same, we don't use it very much.



Thank you for your contribution. As I am mainly studying the Portuguese spoken in Portugal, your notes are very helpful. But:
1-Does it mean I might hear 'bordoada' also during a match of boxe?
2-In Portugal you prefer say 'discussão' instead of 'briga', right?
thank you.


----------



## reka39

Hi! Is bate-boca used only in Brazil? Thank you.


----------



## Iakobus

Olá!!
Rixa is Like Don Corleone  Eu adoro Don Corleone, hehehe. A história do poderoso chefão tá cheia de "rixas"
Assim eu vejo. Nada físico, como foi dito até, apenas antagonismo, que pode se tornar algo mais, claro.
^^
Não, não, um exemplo melhor, Montecchio x Capuleto, é uma "rixa" entre famílias. Rivalidade, mas mais acirrada. Entre torcidas de times de futebol, como um amigo disse, entre partidos políticos.

"Bordoada" pode ser as vezes, a mesma coisa que "pancada", pelo menos aqui no Sul. Pode ser uma colisão entre automóveis, pode ser algo que caiu na sua cabeça e você levou uma bordoada, ou deu uma bordoada em algum móvel da casa; ou deu um belo soco na cara de alguém, uma bordoada. =)

"Pancadaria" é um conjunto de "pancadas" =)
Assim, geralmente é uma briga de socos e pontapés, sem armas. Como uma briga de rua.


----------



## Iakobus

reka39 said:


> Hi! Is bate-boca used only in Brazil? Thank you.



Não sei, precisa um português responder, mas mais italiano que _bate-boca_ não tem, hahaha. Não é uma simples _discussão_. _Discussão_ pode ser duas velhas tomando chá das cinco, falando sobre o tempo.
Agora se você lê no jornal que houve um bate-boca em um lugar qualquer, o que vem a mente são palavrões e dedo na cara. Ou gritaria e acusações múltiplas, no mínimo. =) Tá na moda por aqui um quase sinônimo, _barraco._ Tem um mais antigo e em desuso, _bafafá_.


----------



## Iakobus

reka39 said:


> In Italian is : fra moglie e marito non mettere il dito [dedo].



Grazi!! Ainda vou aprender esse idioma.
Dá pra xingar sonora e deliciosamente.
=)


----------



## marta12

Olá reka 

Não usamos "bate-boca"
No caso das duas velhas a tomar chá, pode ser uma conversa ou uma coscuvilhice.
Uma _discussão_, em português europeu, é uma troca de ideias um pouco, ou muito agressiva. Há graduações na palavra_ discussão_ que só se percebem dentro do contexto onde estão inseridas.

Prazer em revê-la por aqui


----------



## reka39

marta12 said:


> Olá reka
> 
> Não usamos "bate-boca"
> No caso das duas velhas a tomar chá, pode ser uma conversa ou uma coscuvilhice.
> Uma _discussão_, em português europeu, é uma troca de ideias um pouco, ou muito agressiva. Há graduações na palavra_ discussão_ que só se percebem dentro do contexto onde estão inseridas.
> 
> Prazer em revê-la por aqui



Thank you for you help, Marta12! Yes I'm back, let's say that now I have time for Portuguese Language.


----------



## reka39

With the help of the dictionary I tried to sum up what we have concluded until now
  (my focus is on Pt de Portugal)
  Arrufo: zanga passageira entre pessoas que se gostam
  Discussão: disputa verbal violenta e ruidosa
  Bordeada: 1) golpe dado com bordão; 2) pancadaria
  Palmada: dolpe dado com a palma da mão
  Pancadaria: luta corporal
  Rixa: disputa que acaba com um embate corpo a corpo entre dois ou mais adversários
  ---
  Briga – mostly used in Br (todos os desacordes)
    Bate-boca: only used in Br (discussão exaltada e barulhenta)

  Do you agree? Thank you.


----------



## reka39

Hello there. I have a question with reference to 'pega'- that is translated in Infopedia as 'fight, quarrel, row'. Is it only a verbal discussion or could it imply also physical violence? Thanks.


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> Hello there. I have a question with reference to 'pega'- that is translated in Infopedia as 'fight, quarrel, row'. Is it only a verbal discussion or could it imply also physical violence? Thanks.



É mais frequente que '_a pega_' seja um desentendimento que não envolve violência física, contudo esta não está excluída.


----------



## LuizLeitao

reka39 said:


> Hello there. I have a question with reference to 'pega'- that is translated in Infopedia as 'fight, quarrel, row'. Is it only a verbal discussion or could it imply also physical violence? Thanks.


*Pega*, according to _Priberam_ Portuguese dictionary means quarrel, *physical fight*,and, in Brazil, also *illegal car race*, usually on streets (in this sense, its synonym is "*racha*").

http://www.priberam.pt/DLPO/pega


----------



## Carfer

LuizLeitao said:


> *Pega*, according to _Priberam_ Portuguese dictionary means quarrel, *physical fight*,and, in Brazil, also *illegal car race*, usually on streets (in this sense, its synonym is "*racha*").
> 
> http://www.priberam.pt/DLPO/pega



Se o negrito de '*physical fight*' implica que esse é o significado mais comum, eu diria que não é. Ter uma '_pega_' com alguém significa em Portugal ter um desentendimento, uma discussão, uma desavença, que pode ser forte mas que em geral não chega a vias de facto (_'tive uma pega com o funcionário que me atendeu', 'tive uma pega com o cliente', 'tive uma pega com a professora por causa da classificação do teste', 'tive uma pega com o meu editor'). _Para situações de violência física, são mais comuns outras expressões: _'andei à pancada/porrada/bordoada com F..._'. Ouve-se _'pegar-se à pancada com alguém_', por exemplo, mas note que se acrescenta um termo que torna inequívoco que houve violência física ('_pancada'/'porrada_', etc.).


----------



## Guigo

Carfer said:


> Se o negrito de '*physical fight*' implica que esse é o significado mais comum, eu diria que não é. Ter uma '_pega_' com alguém significa em Portugal ter um desentendimento, uma discussão, uma desavença, que pode ser forte mas que em geral não chega a vias de facto (_'tive uma pega com o funcionário que me atendeu', 'tive uma pega com o cliente', 'tive uma pega com a professora por causa da classificação do teste', 'tive uma pega com o meu editor'). _



No Brasil: "pega", além do sentido de corrida ilegal de carros, há também o sentido de discussão, rusga, sem chegar ao pugilismo. Em ambos os casos, é palavra masculina.


----------



## marta12

Olá reka

Pode ser as duas coisas:
- pegaram-se à pancada
- tiveram uma pega (discussão verbal)
Hoje em dia e no meio em que me movo, usualmente é sempre uma discussão verbal
Quando era mais nova, muitas vezes era violência física.
Estou a falar no português europeu, porque no português do Brasil sei que tem outros significados.


----------



## marta12

Enquanto estava a escrever outros foram mais rápidos do que eu


----------



## Guigo

marta12 said:


> Enquanto estava a escrever outros foram mais rápidos do que eu



Ao ler as últimas postagens, lembrei-me que temos a pega (ê), ave comum em Portugal, e toda a Eurásia, inexistente no Brasil, salvo se chegou contrabandeada. Na verdade, são várias espécies e sub-espécies, sendo uma delas (Cyanopica cooki), típica da Península Ibérica. Em inglês: _magpie_.


----------

